# Cart Batteries



## geistmjw (Sep 27, 2011)

Does anyone know if I can use these batteries to replace my 12volt cart batteries.


----------



## Pinetree1123 (Jul 13, 2013)

*Cart batteries*

Hi,
You can use those batteries in your cart but in my experience, everyone that does use them, ends up buying the real golf cart batteries. They will definitely work but they don't have the run time the Trojan T-1275's do. Plus, on one customers cart, the batteries got extremely hot and swelled up so bad we had to yank them out with a forklift! If it was my cart, I would spend the few extra dollars and buy the correct batteries the first time. We sell the Trojan T-1275's for $197.50 each with exchange. You can visit our website at www.ckdgolfcarts.com
Thanks!


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Call golden eagle battery in Alvin. They recondition batteries. The last cart batteries that I bought I think they were $40 each with a 1 year warranty.


----------

